# Sitram pots and pans...



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

NIcko, 

I use a couple of sitram at work. They are pretty good as long as you keep the flame under the pot. By this, I mean that the side are not as thick as one would like, but they are very nice and consistant. With that said once you use it a couple of times you will like them. 

William Sonoma has a line that is simlar as the Sitram But I can't remember the name. Look for a stainless steel pots with a thick bottom.

D.Lee


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Anyone use Sitram pots and pans? I have heard some good things about them, and there is a sale on them right now at www.chefscatalog.com so I thought I might pick some up if it worth it.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I have a Sitram pot and love it. Unlike Le Creuset, you don't have to avoid using metal utensils. Unlike Calphlon, it doesn't get nicks on the surface. I've never tried All-Clad, which may be the closest competitor to Sitram, so can't compare those two brands. The copper layer at the bottom of the Sitram holds heat well though.


----------

